# φαρμακεια



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

I heard a youth pastor use this word once as a text to show that doing drugs was wrong. My brother in law asked me yesterday about texts dealing with drugs (he has a friend he is witnessing to). I do not want to misuse Scripture, so is it correct to use Galatians 5:20 as a text against drugs?

I have looked into other threads, but it seems to come down to the point of whether smoking a little pot affects the mind or not. I am not interested in that aspect, just simply is it wrong to say φαρμακεια = drugs?

Thanks in advance


----------



## py3ak (Mar 16, 2011)

_Pharmakeia_ = sorcery, so I don't believe you could say that unless you are also willing to maintain that drugs = sorcery. As an alternative approach, have you thought about the texts that show that the Christian life is to be a temperate life of mortification and self-control? There's no need to even leave Galatians 5 to show that.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 16, 2011)

The connection between sorcery and the modern-day word "pharmacy" (derived from the Greek word you posted) is that sorcerers sometimes used magic powders, drugs, etc. in their spells. Sort of like going to New Orleans today and being able to buy a love potion in one of the voodoo shops. But, of course, that isn't same thing (or the same motivation) as drug use, although both are sins. Ruben's reference is probably going to be of a more profitable nature.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

That is what I was leaning towards. Thanks guys.


----------



## DTK (Mar 16, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I heard a youth pastor use this word once as a text to show that doing drugs was wrong. My brother in law asked me yesterday about texts dealing with drugs (he has a friend he is witnessing to). I do not want to misuse Scripture, so is it correct to use Galatians 5:20 as a text against drugs?
> 
> I have looked into other threads, but it seems to come down to the point of whether smoking a little pot affects the mind or not. I am not interested in that aspect, just simply is it wrong to say φαρμακεια = drugs?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Interestingly enough, the early church father, Basil of Caesarea, used a cognate of the same word for the medicine/cures to be found for us in Scripture...

*Basil of Caesarea (AD. 329-379):* The study of inspired Scripture is the chief way of finding our duty, for in it we find both instruction about conduct and the lives of blessed men, delivered in writing, as some breathing images of godly living, for the imitation of their good works. Hence, in whatever respect each one feels himself deficient, devoting himself to this imitation, he finds, as from some dispensary, the due *medicine* for his ailment. _NPNF2: Vol. VIII, Letters_, Letter 2, §3.
*Greek text:* Μεγίστη δὲ ὁδὸς πρὸς τὴν τοῦ καθήκοντος εὕρεσιν ἡ μελέτη τῶν θεοπνεύστων Γραφῶν. Ἐν ταύταις γὰρ καὶ αἱ τῶν πράξεων ὑποθῆκαι εὑρίσκονται, καὶ οἱ βίοι τῶν μακαρίων ἀνδρῶν ἀνάγραπτοι παραδεδομένοι, οἷον εἰκόνες τινὲς ἔμψυχοι τῆς κατὰ Θεὸν πολιτείας, τῷ μιμήματι τῶν ἀγαθῶν ἔργων πρόκεινται. Καὶ τοίνυν περὶ ὅπερ ἂν ἕκαστος ἐνδεῶς ἔχοντος ἑαυτοῦ αἰσθάνηται, ἐκείνῳ προσ διατρίβων, οἷον ἀπό τινος κοινοῦ ἰατρείου, τὸ πρόσφορον εὑρίσκει τῷ ἀρρωστήματι *φάρμακον*. _Epistola II_, §3, Migne PG 32:228.

*Basil of Caesarea (Ad 329-379):* You might indeed find many remedies for evil in Scripture, many *medicines* to save from destruction and lead to health; the mysteries of death and resurrection, the sentences of terrible judgment and everlasting punishment; the doctrines of repentance and of remission of sins; all the countless illustrations of conversion, the piece of money, the sheep, the son who wasted his substance with harlots, who was lost and was found, who was dead and alive again. Let us not use these remedies for ill; by these means let us heal our soul. _NPNF2: Vol. VIII, Letters_, Letter 46 – To a fallen virgin, §5.
*Greek text:* Ἦ πολλὰ μὲν ἂν εὕροις ἐν τῇ θείᾳ Γραφῇ τοῦ κακοῦ ἀλεξήματα, πολλὰ δὲ ἐξ ἀπωλείας εἰς σωτηρίαν *φάρμακα*· τὰ περὶ θανάτου καὶ ἀναστάσεως μυστήρια, τὰ περὶ κρίσεως φοβερᾶς καὶ αἰωνίου κολάσεως ῥήματα, τὰ περὶ μετανοίας καὶ ἀφέσεως ἁμαρτημάτων δόγματα, τὰ μυρία ἐκεῖνα τῆς ἐπιστροφῆς ὑποδείγματα· τὴν δραχμήν, τὸ πρόβατον, τὸν υἱὸν τὸν καταφαγόντα τὸν βίον μετὰ τῶν πορνῶν, τὸν ἀπολωλότα καὶ εὑρεθέντα, τὸν νεκρὸν καὶ ἀναζήσαντα. Τούτοις χρησώμεθα τοῦ κακοῦ βοηθήμασι, διὰ τούτων τὴν ψυχὴν ἑαυτῶν ἰασώμεθα. E_pistola XLVI_, §5, PG 32:377B-C.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Pastor King


----------



## Jack K (Mar 16, 2011)

And of course, even if the word _did_ mean doing drugs, a proof-text approach is seldom helpful in this sort of situation. The friend needs to be given a more complete look at Christian life and doctrine.


----------



## Rob H (Mar 16, 2011)

It's funny; I've heard a number of mentions of the term that handled it as drug use. None of them included the idea of sorcery and some even denied the interpretation of sorcery. It's like sorcery was phased out at some point in history (probably recent). 

In my little experience, sorcery is the point of this passage -- It played a part in my conviction leading to salvation. Drugs just doesn't fit in the order of terms. Had it been something to address, one might think Pharmakeia as drugs be better listed as "...and envy; drunkenness [_and drug-induced conditions_], orgies, and the like." Or drunkenness as a cover-all for various abuses of substances.


----------



## Zimon (Mar 16, 2011)

I've also met some who use this verse here when it comes to the question whether pharmakeia should be tranlstaed as "drugs"...

"Your merchants were the world's great men, by your _pharmakeia _ all the nations were led astray." (Revelation 18,23)

If you would translate pharmakeia as "drugs" here it would at least better fit the context than in Galatians 5,20, like Rob H just said: drugs just doesn't fit in the order of terms in Galatians; while it _would _fit in Revelation.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know that φαρμακεια is only used twice in the NT. Is it used in the LXX or in other Koine writings? If so, how is it translated there?

Thanks


----------



## Rob H (Mar 16, 2011)

I did a quick lookup at G5331 ????????? - Strong's Greek Lexicon (Below). I can't see where drugs works in either passage. Sure, by an extended implication, but doesn't it make clearest sense to see the word in use as items 3 and 4? Though drugs were used in the times of the Scripture's authorship, we don't see the references due to a consistent focus on abuse. Alcohol (being sober, moderation etc.), however, is repeatedly covered. The proclamation in Rev 18 must be referring to the idolatry, mysticism, pagan works in general that deceive the nations. Drug abuse is a sin that maims and kills. Spiritual deception is a sin that condems.

Caveat: I'm definitely not claiming any sort of authority in Greek word studies, though (no training at all other than Google U.). I just have a here-and-legible take on Revelation with a skeptic view of reading anything into it that closely corresponds to particular details in the cultural view of our modern day. 

medication ("pharmacy"), i.e. (by extension) magic (literally or figuratively)
Derivation: from G5332;
KJV Usage: sorcery, witchcraft. G5332 
Thayer:
1) the use or the administering of drugs 
2) poisoning 
3) sorcery, magical arts, often found in connection with idolatry and fostered by it 
4) metaph. the deceptions and seductions of idolatry


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 16, 2011)

Boliver,

I did a pretty extensive study of that very word —and its contemporary significance — in this recent thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/pharmakeia-ii-biblically-defined-sorcery-20th-21st-centuries-65703/.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Steve


----------

